# Silicone Comparison



## Mr. Maingano (Jul 6, 2019)

There are always a number of threads wondering about the best silicone to use for tank building and/or reseals.

My question is slightly different. I am looking at possibly resealing a 4' (120 gallon) tank and have 2 brands in mind. They are used by tank builders here in Canada and I want to use the same. I will only purchase *Momentive RTV 100 Series* or *GE SCS1200*.

Please do not cloud my thread with suggestions of other brands.

What I am wondering is....

When comparing data sheets (I have printed them for comparison), what are the most critical qualities (tensile strength, etc.) to compare?

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Mr. Maingano (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Redacted.


----------



## Mr. Maingano (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks like I won't be doing the reseal after all.

I just picked up a 135 gallon in beautiful shape for $200.

So stoked. :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

While the 1200 series is definitely stronger than the typical silicones sold in retail outlets, my personal belief is that it makes little difference when doing a reseal. Big difference in a build, especially a large tank, but, the inner fillet doesn't add significantly to the strength of the tank, Some brands of tanks being sold now have no inner fillet.


----------

